# MECA 4X Weekend - 2 shows/2 days 7/25/15 & 7/26/15 SW Indiana and SE Illinois



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

For the second time this year, there is a 2-event weekend in SW Indiana and SE Illinois. The two events are about 70 miles / 90 minutes apart. 

*Event #1*
Saturday July 25, 2015
This is a double point show for MECA that is being sponsored by Midwest Sounds and Detail in Brazil, In

Address is:
2186 W US-HWY 40
Brazil, Indiana

MECA registration starts at 2pm, runs start at 3pm
$25 for members and $30 for non members.

https://www.facebook.com/events/1739992762941588/


*Event #2*
Sunday July 26, 2015
This is a double point show for both MECA and USACi that is being sponsored by Unique Sounds Audio and Detail in Mattoon, IL

Event is held at the Coles County Airport
432 Airport Rd, Mattoon, Illinois 61938

MECA registration starts at 9am, runs start at 10am
$25 for members and $30 for non members.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
USACi registration starts at 1pm, runs start at 2pm
$25 for members, $30 for non members.
$15 for each additional class

https://www.facebook.com/events/1592356731013150/


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: MECA 4X Weekend - 2 shows/2 days 7/25/15 & 7/26/15 SW Indiana and SE Illinois*

I am not able to attend the events this weekend, but am happy to promote them to keep things growing. When these two events occurred back to back at the beginning of May, we had 6 SQ entries at both events, and there were a couple cars that only did one or the other, not both. 

We need to keep it growing!


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: MECA 4X Weekend - 2 shows/2 days 7/25/15 & 7/26/15 SW Indiana and SE Illinois*

Bumping this up for an address change. The event on Saturday in Brazil, IN is now at this location: 

McKinly Hill Church of Christ
10700 N county road 300 E
Brazil, IN. 47834


----------



## Innovative:Cory (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: MECA 4X Weekend - 2 shows/2 days 7/25/15 & 7/26/15 SW Indiana and SE Illinois*

Not sure if rebuild will be finished by then.....


----------

